# Careers Join Senior Web Application Developer



## adelaalan (Mar 8, 2013)

We have an amazing opportunity for a Web Application Developer to join our growing team as they build and enhance the next generation of client-side, cloud collaborative services for Fortune 1000 companies and innovative startups. We are currently looking to fill a full-time, internal position with a qualified candidate who has passion, superior programming skills, a strong work-ethic, and excellent communication skills. 

Responsibilities:

Observe display screen to detect syntax or logic errors during program test, or use diagnostic software to detect errors

Replace, delete, or modify code to correct errors

Design, implement, test, and maintain web applications using various technologies

Work closely with clients to determine goals

Desired Training & Experience:

3-5 years of software engineering experience
Comfortable using Agile Methodologies
Strong interpersonal and communication skills
Sharp analytical and creative thinking skills
Technology Stack Requirement:

Ruby on Rails, PHP, Python or Java experience
JavaScript, JQuery, AJAX, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Web 2.0 language
Windows and/or Linux experience
Education Requirement:
B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent combination of education and experience required.

About us
Batteriescenter is the largest laptop battery and charger shop in Australia, it is the industry leader in manufacturing laptop batteries and chargers in the world.


----------

